# ATV Connexion impossible AIRPLAY avec MacBook uniquement



## monvilain (1 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai une ATV neuve, dernière génération.
FIRMWARE à jour
Mon MacBook Pro mi-2012 sous 10.10.5.
OS à jour
Aucun Pare-feu d'activé.

L'icône AIRPLAY apparait en haut mais le clic sur APPLE TV affiche "connexion apple tV impossible".

Cela fonctionne avec iPhone, iPad.

j'ai redémarré la ATV, le Mac, en vain.

Une idée  ? Merci


----------



## thebiglebowsky (5 Septembre 2015)

As-tu activé le "partage à domicile" dans iTunes ?
Je ne sais pas si cela résoudra ton problème mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer...


----------



## monvilain (6 Septembre 2015)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> As-tu activé le "partage à domicile" dans iTunes ?
> Je ne sais pas si cela résoudra ton problème mais ça ne coûte rien d'essayer...



Oui oui....

Je pense que c'est mon Mac qui est la cause...


----------



## coral1702 (28 Mars 2017)

Bonjour, 
Avez vous trouvé la solution, je suis dans le même  cas que vous, je peut connecter tous mes appareils sur mon Apple TV (4ème génération) mais je ne peut connecter mon mac.... 

Merci d'avance.


----------

